

Startup Idea For Helping People Design/Test Websites Faster - greekguyinnyc

I'm designing a website and I need a product that I couldn't find. Essentially, I want to test whether a webpage I've designed looks identical (or close to it) in different browsers or not. Let's forget Javascript/AJAX for a moment, just how the page looks when it loads.<p>I need a website where I can enter my URL, choose 2 browsers (say IE7 and FF4) and see 3 horizontal tabs - how the page looks in IE7 (image file), how it looks in FF4 and the difference between those images (think of pixel-by-pixel difference i.e. empty when the images are identical at that pixel and some colored pixels when they're not).<p>While there are some sites that do some parts of it (e.g. http://browsershots.org/), no-one really does what I'm trying to do. I think there would be a market for a SaaS startup doing what I described above. What do you think?
======
revorad
This is quite good - <https://browserlab.adobe.com>.

I'm sure I've seen other such apps on HN before, but it is a huge problem, so
I reckon there's room for improvement.

